# ملفات رائعة من كارير لاستخادام hap



## Ashraf Naeem (9 مايو 2011)

مجموعة ملفات من كارير توضح كيفية استخدام الهاب فى التطبيقات المختلفة

​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 مايو 2011)

How to Model WSHP/GSHP Systems Using
Carrier’s HAP Software​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 مايو 2011)

Designing/Simulating WSHP (California Loop) Systems​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 مايو 2011)

Transfer Function Methodology TFM​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 مايو 2011)

Low Heating Costs
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مايو 2011)

اكرك الله يازميلنا اشرف
اتمني لك مستقبل باهر و مشرف


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (10 مايو 2011)

Effect of Internal Shades on Cooling Loads​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (10 مايو 2011)

Interfacing HAP Simulations with
Geothermal WSHP Design Programs​


----------



## Atatri (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (10 مايو 2011)

ASHRAE 62.1-2004 Ventilation Air Sizing in HAP​


----------



## الكلمة الطيبة (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا مهندس اشرف


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

فعلاً ملفات هامة لمستخدمي برنامج hap

مشكور


----------



## حيدراكرم (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (10 مايو 2011)

How to Import Data from Template Projects​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 مايو 2011)

يسلمووووووووووو
جزيت خيرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (10 مايو 2011)

Carrier-Modified ASHRAE 90.1-2004 User’s Guide
Schedules for HAP​


----------



## mohamed mech (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (11 مايو 2011)

Using HAP v4.4 for LEED Energy and Atmosphere
Credit 1 Analysis​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 مايو 2011)

المجموعة فعلا ممتاز
نامل استكمالها
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdelrahim (13 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## lawlaw (13 مايو 2011)

شاكرين و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (14 مايو 2011)

Converting HAP v4.3 LEED EAc1 Projects
for use in HAP v4.4​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (15 مايو 2011)

Modeling Chilled Beam Systems in HAP​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (16 مايو 2011)

Exporting HAP Hourly Simulation Data to Spreadsheets​


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 مايو 2011)

يا سلام عليك يا هندسة


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مايو 2011)

1,6,7,8,13
ممكن مهندس اشرف يتكرم برفع هذه الاجزاء 
و لك جزيل الشكر
نحب ان تكتمل المجموعة لدينا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 مايو 2011)

تحياتى م / محمد
هذه الملفات لا توجد عندى وياريت لو حد عنده يرفعهم لتكتمل المجموعة


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 مايو 2011)

Reducing Unmet Loads Using HAP 4.4​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 مايو 2011)

Understanding LEED Unmet Load Hours
in HAP 4.5​​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 مايو 2011)

Reducing LEED Unmet Load Hours
in HAP v4.5​


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2011)

*Introducing HAP ​​e-Help​
*
hap_ehelp_001.pdf‏​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (18 مايو 2011)

Applying Schedules and Profiles in HAP​


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2011)

6​*Ventilation In HAP

8​Applying Schedules and Profiles in HAP 

13 ​How to Archive/Retrieve Project Data ​*


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2011)

7​*Zone T-stat Check ​*


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس الفاضل أشرف نعييم الذى فتح لنا هذا الكنز من كنوز كاريير​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (18 مايو 2011)

Ventilation In HAP​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا م / محمد 
على مجهودك الرائع فى الملتقى ونتمنى الأستفادة للجميع


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (18 مايو 2011)

Zone T-stat Check​


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (18 مايو 2011)

تحياتى م/ محمد
دلوتى عندنا من e help 001 الى e help 021


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2011)

هل المجموعة اكتملت ام بقى منها ملفات اخرى
ابحث فى جوجل على 
22 
23
فلا اجد شى


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (18 مايو 2011)

نفس الموضوع معى ولكن الموضوع قائم 
واى شئ يتم الحصول عليه سوف يتم رفعه


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
و يسلموايديك


----------



## سيدحسن1 (19 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## elomda_5 (21 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا م اشرف و م محمد علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## appess (24 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.afm (25 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا أخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## توكل محمد (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطيب عبد الرحمن (26 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## قاسم لطيف (26 يونيو 2011)

المعلومات ممتازة شكرا لك
​


----------



## محمد يس (27 يونيو 2011)

تم تجميع جميع المشاركات الخاصه ب hap للمهندس اشرف في ملف واحد اليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/document/_GdEPJwW/HAP_eHelp.html?

وهنا الشرح المميز للمهندس خالد العسيلي ونشكر ايضا صاحب الموضوع الاصلي Light man
http://www.mediafire.com/?dduwgvpx4fuuugp


----------



## yosief soliman (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (27 يونيو 2011)

god bless u and waiting for more


----------



## محمد_86 (29 أبريل 2012)

جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير ....بجد ملفات رائعة


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (29 أبريل 2012)

​*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير​*:75:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لكل من اسهم في تجميع هذا العمل و تقديمه انه لصيد ثمين


----------



## ben_sala7 (30 أبريل 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## وائل الشال (9 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (9 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany27 (17 مايو 2012)

م/ هانى 
شكرا على الافاده


----------



## تامر النجار (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر جودة (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled elsone (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## younis najjar (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سماح_محمد (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (5 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (12 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله لكل من اسهم في تجميع هذا العمل و تقديمه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engtamer.mech (13 أبريل 2013)

ارجو المساعدة
عايز اعرف ايه هى مكونات ورشة دكت التكييف . انوااع ومواصفات الماكينات ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engtamer.mech (13 أبريل 2013)

ارجو المساعدة
انا مهندس موقع تكييف انتقلت للعمل بشركة فى السعودية ولكنها لا يوجد بها ورشة لعمل دكت التكييف........
وطلبوا منى قائمة بمعدات وماكينات الورشة لعمل ورشة للدكت خاصة بالشركة .......
.......... فما هى مكونات ورشة دكت التكييف ( الماكينات والمعدات ) وما هى مواصفات الماكينات ( التناية والدسارة ..... ) وغيرهم من الماكينات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 أبريل 2013)

موضوع شيق وكل مهندس بحاجة لهذا الشرح ممنونين منك جداً


----------

